# Norco Aurum - wie lange noch?



## AlbertFat (7. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen 
ich suche momentan einen neuen Rahmen und das Aurum gefällt mir schon ziemlich gut. Ich wollte nur fragen: gibt es zwischen den Modellen irgendwelche Unterschiede bis auf die Farbe und ist schon irgendetwas geplant, angedeutet, vermutet, dass der rahmen bald ersetzt wird? Ich möchte mir nämlich nicht schon wieder einen Rahmen kaufen, der 3 Monate später durch ein besseres Model ersetzt wird ^^ ihr wisst bestimmt, was ich meine. Ich würde das aurum auch so mögen, aber wenn direkt was neues kommt, nachdem ich meins hätte, wäre das auch irgendwie doof

Vielen Dank


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. November 2013)

Ich wüsste nicht das was neues geplant ist. Die 2014ner und 13ner unterscheiden sich nicht. Da hat sich nur in den Farben und der Austattung was getan. Kann dir das Aurum nur empfehlen was suchst du denn?

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pogo-Ride (11. November 2013)

Guck mal in die Geometrie Tabellen, ein Wenig hat sich da schon verändert.


----------



## Indian Summer (13. November 2013)

AlbertFat schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> ich suche momentan einen neuen Rahmen und das Aurum gefällt mir schon ziemlich gut.
> Ich wollte nur fragen: gibt es zwischen den Modellen irgendwelche Unterschiede bis auf
> die Farbe und ist schon irgendetwas geplant, angedeutet, vermutet, dass der rahmen bald
> ...



Das Aurum hat für 2014 nur 2 kleine Änderungen erfahren: Ein etwas längeres Oberrohr (S: 5 mm, M: 12 mm,
L: 14 mm) sowie ein um ein halbes Grad flacherer Lenkwinkel und dadurch ein um 7 mm tieferes Tretlager.

Die Rahmen aller 3 Versionen sind identisch.

Was 2015 kommt, wissen auch wir noch nicht.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------

